# CMH Lahore



## rzz123

Hi everyone! I just wanted to get some info on CMH lahore. i've heard its in a good location and really clean...but does anyone have info. on the general atmosphere of the college? what are the people like? what are the professors like? and what about other foreign students at CMH lahore? any input will help! thanks.


----------



## MastahRiz

Hmm this might take some time, because I don't think we currently have anyone here attending CMH.

I'm sure the atmosphere is the same as other medical colleges in Pakistan. That being said, go ahead and search for the same information but for Shifa College of medicine, or RMC, or KE, or others that have already been discussed.

Thanks.


----------



## tauhid

hey, im in CMH-LMC , on a foreign seat, ok ill start with the college itself, its already recognized by the UHS, (with which, unis like RMC, AIMC, Nishter etc are affiliated) which is very good news, then its soon going to be recognized by the pmdc (for sure coz its run by the army and musharraf is our patron so its highly unlikely they wont recognize it), the campus is really clean and beautiful, the administration is run by the army, but all the students are civilians, and in 2 years time, they are building an enormous new building, which will be really sexy according to the plan they showed us, anyways even the campus now is awesome!, the classrooms accomodate 100 students at a time, the chairs are very comfortable, all the lectures are given using audio-visual aid. ok now the professors, all of them have over 15-20 years teaching experience, and most of them are graduates of KEMU, AIMC, Army Medical College and FJMC. The good thing or for some the bad thing is tht they really keep u on ure toes, when it comes to academics, studies are reaaallllly tough here, tests, sub-stages, presentations every other week, so i think thts a good thing, but be prepared to work ure ass off if u want to apply here. other thn tht, along with me they are 10 more foreigners, (total of 11), and around 19 overseas pakistanis so its a good blend. so all in all a pretty decent college. hope this helps, but if u still have any questions, feel free to ask.  cheers


----------



## MastahRiz

thanks man, knew we could count on you!


----------



## rzz123

omg yay! someone else actually goes to the same college! i'm in the U.S. right now...but my relatives have been talkin to the guy at CMH and he says he'll let me just come in january and start then. at first i was like...how on earth could they let me join in the middle of the semester? but now some ppl have told me that the term actually starts in january... umm i'm not sure what's gonna happen. but there's like a 90 percent chance u'll be seein me on campus in less than a month  thanks for replyin!


----------



## tauhid

so we'll be seeing u in jan huh, thts cool. but ive got slightly bad news for u, unfortunately our term has already started, it started on 6th of nov, but dont worry we will help u adjust as quickly as possible,  , btw i forgot to ask u your name.


----------



## UltraSpy

Congrats on getting into CMH tauhid!


----------



## Sadaf

CMH is in lahore right?? and were is it located in Lahore??


----------



## MastahRiz

It is in Lahore,
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CMH Lahore Medical College,Abdur Rehman Road,
Lahore Cantt.,
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pakistan.[/FONT]


----------



## tauhid

thank you ultra spy!


----------



## sabubu

rzz123 what was ur GPA when u applied to CMH if u don't mind  i was wondering because i was thinking of applying there also


----------



## rzz123

my gpa was 3.9 but i don't think they really look at your gpa. just your entrance test scores or you SAT 2 scores in addicition to FSc marks.


----------



## Abu-Haroon

Dear All:
The Website of CMH Lahore Medical is not operational. Is this true? or only I have this problem. Please advise. With may thanks.


----------



## danny

Abu-Haroon said:


> Dear All:
> The Website of CMH Lahore Medical is not operational. Is this true? or only I have this problem. Please advise. With may thanks.


Well it works if this is the website you are trying to access
Welcome to CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore

However, it seems very basic with no navigational details or info for that matter... 
maybe they'll update it soon

Also, the website claims that the college is recognized by PMDC


----------



## Abu-Haroon

Many many thanks Danny. I was using wrong address (outdaed one)! It is very basic too! It states under construction. Great news that CMH Lahore Medical College is recognized by PMDC. Yours truly,


----------



## danny

Abu-Haroon said:


> Many many thanks Danny. I was using wrong address (outdaed one)! It is very basic too! It states under construction. Great news that CMH Lahore Medical College is recognized by PMDC. Yours truly,


 
Hey no worries ... wish you all the best with your admission:happy:

p.s. googling every now and then pays off...


----------



## Med student 786

hey tauhid this question is for u..

for applications send to cmh is it based on ur ibbc equilance scores or what??? what else do they *require *or is there not alot that they require? ill appreciate it if you can answer these questions

thanks


----------



## tauhid

hey med student 786, umm applications, depend on which seat u want to apply, they are three seats on which u can apply, PAKISTANI, PAKISTAN-OVERSEAS, and FOREIGN, for the pakistani seat u have to give the entrance test, interview, along with ure ibcc equivalence certificates, photocopies of ure original a levels, or high school, etc, attested, but for foreign and overseas seats u dont have to give their entrance test, u just have to give the interview but u still have to give them ure important documents. If u have any other queries, we r launching our official website from the 16th of July, its, Welcome to CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore , the prospectus will also be available from the 16th of July.

Hope this helps


----------



## Med student 786

oo ic tahuid..soo lets say ur applying from usa to cmh what would a person need to do? what would they need to show them for there admission into the college?

appreciate if u can help


----------



## Doc_Ammara

Good work Tauhid ! :happy:


----------



## tauhid

okay, if i was applying from the states to cmh, i would get my high school records together, get my SAT 1, or SAT 2, or ACT scores together, get as many extra curricular certificates tht i have together, and then the most importantly my equivalence certificate, ull definetly need tht! now all this was if ure applying on a foreign seat, i jst found out the other day tht if ure applying on a PAKISTAN-OVERSEAS seat u also HAVE to sit for the entrance test, this was not the case last year. About the site, its under construction, so u wont find much there lol, but from the 16th of july, as i said the prospectus and the site will be launched, so that will have all the info u need.

Good Luck! 
Cheers.


----------



## MastahRiz

Awesome info. Keep up the good work


----------



## tauhid

will do, , thnx.


----------



## bigboi_baller

rzz123 said:


> my gpa was 3.9 but i don't think they really look at your gpa. just your entrance test scores or you SAT 2 scores in addicition to FSc marks.


If you don't mind, What were your SAT 2 scores?


----------



## billah

*A Nice College with Nice Web site*

It is abeautiful medical college
Welcome to CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore









Here you can submit matter about CMH Medical College Lahore
Visit website at Welcome to CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore
*Welcome to CMH Lahore Medical College*








CMH Lahore Medical College, located within the serene and secure premises of CMH Lahore offers the very best in the healthcare education. An artistically designed campus sprawling over several acres, coupled with futuristic state-of-the-art equipment and modern infrastructure, provides a congenial and conducive learning environment.
College was inaugurated on November 11, 2006, by the President of Pakistan. Speaking on the CMH Medical College project, the President said the medical education was a prime necessity for extension of health care to all segments of society. He lauded the efforts of *Corps Commander Lahore, Lt Gen Shafaat Ullah Shah* for establishing a cost effective quality Medical College in a record time. He expressed the hope that the CMH Lahore Medical College would help change the complexion of medicare for the Army and prove a centre of excellence for pursing medical knowledge and research in the country. 
*







**President Pervez Musharraf* said that institutions are made by a team of committed faculty members, conducive environments and the students yearning desire to learn. He urged the students to adopt this profession not as a primary source of earning livelihood but for the service of humanity at large. He advised the college faculty to put in their best to bring the name of this newly established college at par with any premier medical institution in the country. Our tradition of service to the great city of Lahore is augmented yet again with the establishment of CMH Lahore Medical College. 










Situated on Abdur Rehman Road, Lahore Cantt., CMH Lahore, the teaching hospital of the college is a 1,000 bedded tertiary care hospital providing quality medical care through its well established outdoor & indoor facilities.*Affiliated to University of Health Sciences Lahore and Recognized by Pakistan Medical and Dental Council*​*Infrastructure of the College*








CMH Lahore Medical College is located in the premises of Combined Military Hospital Lahore in the secure and serene environment of Lahore Cantonment. The college building has a covered area of approximately 50000 sq. feet. Lecture rooms which are equipped with multimedia and modern sound system and comfortable seating arrangement can accommodate up to 100 students each. Air-conditioning of one of the lecture rooms has recently been completed. Spacious dissection hall with adjacent Anatomy museum, two laboratories, administration offices, library, sports facilities and cafeteria constitute the present college campus






























It was built in 1869


----------



## tauhid

hey billah, i was going to advertise the college myself, but my friend u have done a great job!,  , thnx!, so which college do u go to? 
oh btw im in both the pictures, lol, the one with the child, and the one in the library where u can see my back!


----------



## billah

tauhid said:


> hey billah, i was going to advertise the college myself, but my friend u have done a great job!,  , thnx!, so which college do u go to?
> oh btw im in both the pictures, lol, the one with the child, and the one in the library where u can see my back!


*You can find another photo here ... Is it you too?*


----------



## Nausha

dang CMH seems like a really nice school. is it really this good in reality, compared to the pics? i think i may start looking into it =) what are the pros/cons of this school?


----------



## Anila

Hi, How was the entrance test for CMH lahore? What would be the best way to study for it? Thanks Please reply soon.


----------



## billah

Please visit Welcome to CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore for details


----------



## tauhid

hey anila, the entrance test for cmh is basicly A-level style papers, i myself did not need to give the entry test because i had applied on a foreign seat, ppl applying on a pakistani, OR , pakistan-overseas seat need to give the entrance test. I think what wud be easier for u is that u go through the SAT 2 books, (bio, chem and phy), the english section is pretty simple to say the least so tht shudnt be a problem for u


----------



## Nausha

how hard is it to get into cmh on a foreign seat? how much competition is there and what kind of scores do you need to get in? how many seats are there?


----------



## Anila

Thanks for your helpful reply.


----------



## mohsin255

the competition is quite intense considering there are only 10 foreign seats but nevertheless its worth giving a shot


----------



## shajee_

hey tauhid i have optained around 63% marks that makes me eligible to sit into the enterence exam ...so practically do i have a chance?


----------



## MastahRiz

63% is on the low side, since 60% is the bare minimum requirement, but that's why there are things like the entrance test, so that you can try and compensate and improve your chances. Do as well as you can on the entry test and hope for the best.

Good luck.


----------



## husain87

Hello Tauhid: I need some information regarding admission for a US citizen. AS you stated above that entry test is not mandatory for foriegn students so what test do foreign students have to appear for? Like SAT 1 and SAT 2 are they mandatory for foreign students or i can skip them? 

Thanks


----------



## husain87

Secondly can i give MCAT of pakistan rather then SAT 1 or SAT 2?..


----------



## MastahRiz

It depends on the individual school, but for government medical colleges, you don't ever take SATs or MCAT, you just submit your high school diploma and transcript along with your IBCC equivalence certificate. There's plenty of information on this already throughout the forum, please search around and you'll be sure to find it.


----------



## husain87

As a Foreigner Can i give CMH's entrance test instead of SAT 2 or MCAT.


----------



## MastahRiz

Yes, you can, but you'll have to take the test before the admission deadline.


----------



## husain87

Umm.. If i can't appear fot the test. and haven taken SAT 2's. Can i just submit MCAT which is conducted in lahore somwhere in OCT?


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah, you can take the mcat, but mcat is way harder than the SAT IIs, and if I were you I'd just wait till next year to apply.


----------



## shajee_

dont u think i will make sumkind of record if i really get admitted (i scored 63% in intermediate)?


----------



## ahmad shaikh

Tauhid,

Thanks for the informative posts regarding CMH. My relative in Karachi studying at Ziauddin Medical Univ. has completed her first 3 years there and completed the 2nd PROF, their family is now shifting to Lahore and she needs to find a place to Migrate!

How is CMH's migration policy? Is CMH a Government School - cuz i heard that Gov schools never accept private school Transfer students ???


----------



## tauhid

Hey! It gives me great pleasure to say this, well the First Professional Part 1 was conducted by the UHS (university of health sciences) in Nov, 2007, and the results have been announced, and CMH LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE had the second best result overall. RMC, AIMC, NMC, PMC, and all the other colleges affiliated with UHS came after CMH-LMC, except for Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur, which had the best result overall. 2nd, 4th and 8th positions in the UHS exams were also by CMH-LMC students! not only this, out of a total of 14 distinctions in Anatomy, CMH-LMC grabbed 11!!! and out of a total of 22 distintions in biochem, CMH-LMC had 6! 
I am proud to be part of this batch, and part of this college, i recommend anyone, looking to study medicine in Pakistan to definelty apply to CMH-LMC. Cheers.


----------



## Abu-Haroon

*Greetings from Saudi Arabia*

Salam and Happy Eid!
Congratulations for all those succeeded in the recent 1st year exam. All praises to Allah SWT; this is all due to the hard work of a team that consists of students, teachers, parents and all those who assisted and contributed in such a marvellous endeavor. Bak up and keep up the mementum. My sincere pray and best wishes to those who could not make this time. Never give up and continuously work hard. This is the time you have to make up your future.
Allah Hafiz


----------



## pakheart

*CHM lahore medical school.*

This looks like a great beginning. What are the chances to get accepted with just a highschool degree from America. I'm still waiting for the ecfmg and caliboard approval for this great school. I have no doubt this school will soon join the ranks of elite Pakistani schools like AMC, AKU, KEMC,RMC,DOW etc., 
Your help will be kindly appreciated. 



tauhid said:


> Hey! It gives me great pleasure to say this, well the First Professional Part 1 was conducted by the UHS (university of health sciences) in Nov, 2007, and the results have been announced, and CMH LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE had the second best result overall. RMC, AIMC, NMC, PMC, and all the other colleges affiliated with UHS came after CMH-LMC, except for Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur, which had the best result overall. 2nd, 4th and 8th positions in the UHS exams were also by CMH-LMC students! not only this, out of a total of 14 distinctions in Anatomy, CMH-LMC grabbed 11!!! and out of a total of 22 distintions in biochem, CMH-LMC had 6!
> I am proud to be part of this batch, and part of this college, i recommend anyone, looking to study medicine in Pakistan to definelty apply to CMH-LMC. Cheers.


----------



## mohsin255

Hey! The Chances of applyin wid a HSD r great but thats if u get an equivalence certificate frum the IBCC ppl! The competition iz a lot stiffer amongst the Paki studentz nd the fact that foreign studentz compete amongst there own category az a rezult the chances of gettin in r more! Best of Luck!!!


----------



## pakheart

*CMH Lahore medical school.*



mohsin255 said:


> Hey! The Chances of applyin wid a HSD r great but thats if u get an equivalence certificate frum the IBCC ppl! The competition iz a lot stiffer amongst the Paki studentz nd the fact that foreign studentz compete amongst there own category az a rezult the chances of gettin in r more! Best of Luck!!!


1st of all thanks for your reply. IBBC ppl where can I find them, I'm totally new to this process, I'm not a citizen yet but do have a green card(US permanent resident), does that qualify me for a foreign seat. Man, this seems like a long process but I'm trying to apply early in order to get into the 2009 1st year class. What about ECFMG? I'm sure atleast the foreign students are asking the management about this issue. Since no one can take the USMLE upon graduation. 

Do we have to pay the fee for the total amount of 5 years, or just annual fee.?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MastahRiz

pakheart said:


> 1st of all thanks for your reply. IBBC ppl where can I find them, I'm totally new to this process, I'm not a citizen yet but do have a green card(US permanent resident), does that qualify me for a foreign seat. Man, this seems like a long process but I'm trying to apply early in order to get into the 2009 1st year class. What about ECFMG? I'm sure atleast the foreign students are asking the management about this issue. Since no one can take the USMLE upon graduation.
> 
> Do we have to pay the fee for the total amount of 5 years, or just annual fee.?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Check out the FAQ's of Applying to Pakistan-- should help you out quite a bit.


----------



## pakheart

MastahRiz said:


> Check out the FAQ's of Applying to Pakistan-- should help you out quite a bit.


Wow, thats great faq for admissions in Pakistan. 

Good Jobs guys on that.


----------



## DrPlasma

pakheart said:


> Wow, thats great faq for admissions in Pakistan.
> 
> Good Jobs guys on that.


 
The faq for Pak med school is great indeed. I'm really surprised with all the detail and time spent to write all the info. 

God bless keep up the good work. 

Right on!



pakheart said:


> Wow, thats great faq for admissions in Pakistan.
> 
> Good Jobs guys on that.


 
Can some one please tell me, are we suppose to pay all the 5 years fees for CMH-LMC in all lump sum, or pay it annually.


----------



## taimur

annually of course.....in advance every year.....


----------



## AZEE

hey....I was just wondering if we need to write any SAT tests for CMH Lahore and what are the other admission requirements?

AZEE#happy


----------



## DrPlasma

*The formula for success!*

Whats up bud, 

Ok this is what a I found out about CMH-LMC after doing some research and help from people at the forums etc., 

Foreign students pre-reqs=$money in all mighty dollars is the 1st, Luck is second, third decent average in high school grades. 

Pak overseas students all of the above plus the entry test. 

Local students. Excellent grades, entry test, local fee in rupees and luck is very vital as well your uncle who knows some one who knows some guy in the school and who knows some one the admission committee. 

Hope I did break down for yaa good. 

Now i wish good luck with in your education goals. 



AZEE said:


> hey....I was just wondering if we need to write any SAT tests for CMH Lahore and what are the other admission requirements?
> 
> AZEE#happy


----------



## < sara >

hi everyone

cmh sounds like a really nice school... anyone know when is th entrance test for students applying in 2008... i am graduating from high school in june from saudi... and i count as an "overseas pakistani" #angry so i hav to give the entrance test for cmh.. 


so here are some qs:

- wen is the entrance test for cmh?
- wen shud i register for the test for cmh?
- wen does the school year begin?
- wat format is the test in?
- how can i stud for it? (from an academy perhaps??)

please help!!!


----------



## --Ria--

heyyy...can ne1 tell me if the hostel of CMH-LMC is near the campus or not...
nd also...i read on the website tht thre is a uniform for guyz nd girlzz...
plzz cn sum1 tell me if this is true...
thnxx


----------



## coolblue_one

there is uniform for guys and they have to follow the rules and regs
for girls there is no uniform but it was stated in their prospectus that the girls shoul wear decent somethin clothes no uniform thou


----------



## Sheri88

hey guys,

This post is mostly to the foreign/overseas pakistani students at CMH, Lahore. I was looking to apply to CMH Lahore this year on the foreign seat. I recently checked the ecfmg (educational commission for foreign medical graduates) website to see whether or not this school was listed in their IMED directory. CMH and SIMS are both not listed. If any of you (current foreigners at CMH) are from the USA, were you planning on coming back to the states and practicing or were you going to stay in Pakistan? I'm a little confused...can someone help me out with this as it is a major issue for any foreigner who wants to return to the states to practice. Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

Almost all foreigners go back to the country they came from to practice.


----------



## chickoos

*when will the entry test in lmc held*

reply guys


----------



## coolblue_one

as far as i know,
lmc test is over but lmdc has not yet started receivin applications for admission


----------



## missakhwand

btw what is imc?i mean its full name...


----------



## Sidra

it's LMDC. lahore medical and dental college.


----------



## Fareeha

n wts lmc then ?


----------



## coolblue_one

IMC: islamabad medical college


----------



## taimur

last year it was held on nov 15th..............LMC is like the last med college to administer entry test


----------



## jami_jamilan

taimur said:


> last year it was held on nov 15th..............LMC is like the last med college to administer entry test


LMC=LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE
i want to know LMC is private college or government college


----------



## chickoos

private


----------



## chickoos

r u sure entry test will be held at nov 15th.......as i cant get any information regarding entry test in the official website


----------



## Fareeha

it is on sep 14 under uhs


----------



## Xero

chk da site again they might have updated it!


----------



## Fareeha

i contact all the coleges today the private are gng to conduct seperate tests in oct fatma memorial on 8th oct and cmh on 14th oct lmc hadnt ancd yet


----------



## Sidra

i was wondering how the CMH entry test is? where do you guys reckon one should study from to clear the test? =\ and how are the interviews?


----------



## chickoos

so u mean tht LMDC will have entry test during oct as it is a private college

where would i find the syllabus for entry test in LMDC


----------



## MastahRiz

Not all schools make a syllabus. It's actually pretty uncommon.


----------



## chickoos

guys i visited the official website of LMDC it said tht the last date of submision of forms is 20 sept and entry test will held on 25th sept


----------



## chickoos

in LMDC website it says tution fee is Rs 395,000 annually ...does it mean tht the fee is nearly 4 lakh per year or is it total fee for 5 years.........
check the link Fee Structure : LMDC


----------



## Fareeha

all the private colleges will have entry test with uhs on 14th september submit ur form by 4th sept result wd be announced on 22nd sept


----------



## chickoos

i think so u r mistaken, LMDC will have the entry test on 25 sept.....u shud visit its website


----------



## < sara >

is it still the case or have the changed the test date?

this is what it says on the site..

*Last date of submission of Admission Forms:*
Saturday, 27th September, 2007 till 1:00 pm, Please obtain Admit Card for the Entry Test from the college office at the time of submitting application forms.
*Entry Test:*
The dates will be intimated at the time of depositing the admission form.


----------



## < sara >

i have the same questions as sidra.. can someone please tell me how to study for the entrance exam.. which one would be better? SAT 2 books or FSc books... 

also.. my equivalence is 727.. do u think i stand a chance? abotu how many people show up for the overseas pakistani seats?? i really do hope i get into this one.. please pray for me  im so so so worried..


----------



## MastahRiz

SAT II books are only for SAT II's. Entrance tests are based off of the FSC books and that's exactly where you should study from.

727 is a fairly low score, but you always have some chance.


----------



## < sara >

thanks... yeah i do hope i hav some chance.. i ll b competing for the 20 oversea pakistani seats...


----------



## chickoos

man i dunno why r they nt updating their website


----------



## MastahRiz

For self finance? Or does CMH specifically say that they only allow 20 foreigners per year?


----------



## coolblue_one

< sara > said:


> thanks... yeah i do hope i hav some chance.. i ll b competing for the 20 oversea pakistani seats...


 
i think ill be there too if shifa college of med kicks me out


----------



## Fareeha

hey any one knows wts interview out of means how much marks ? i mean they r taking fsc 40 percent ie 1100,s 40 percent wts 4 interview?

u have to go surely go there but if ure applying to fmh also then its last date for submision is 25th so its very urgent ryt now lmdc is 27th n cmh is 30

i asked them yesterday abt their test n they saying that there wd b no seperate one with form bring uhs test copy which u cd just printout frm their website ie uhs.edu.pk n sumbit forms by this 27th n lists wd b displyd after eid


----------



## < sara >

MastahRiz said:


> For self finance? Or does CMH specifically say that they only allow 20 foreigners per year?


 
first there are 100 seats for locals who hav to pay a bit less then oversea pakistanis

then 20 separate seats for overseas pakistanis.. (who pay 4 - 5 lakhs)

and then 10 separate seats for foreigners who pay in dollars. 

sez it all in da cmh prospectus..


----------



## MastahRiz

you have a better chance at applying for one of those 10 seats.


----------



## dr.usmanzakir

*CMH Entry test help plz!!*

Asalamo alaikum. hey there, studntz of cmh, i need ur help. I'm a second year student of SIMS,lahore, my younger brother iz trying for admission in medicine this year. he got MASHALLAH 935 marks in Fsc equivilant like me as he did A levels as well. however he scored low on the entry test obviously and his merit doesnt fall newhere currently.#frown so hez gonna prepare for the CMH test, can ne one tell me exactly what the pattern is of the CMH test, is it A level based, is it Fsc based etc?some say that its 50/50 some say mostly A levels and some say mostly Fsc just like the MCAT. it'll b great if some one lets me know!! also do they count the twenty marks for the HIfz-e-Quran or not?#confused thanx!! do reply ASAP!!:happy:


----------



## Sheri88

hey i wanted to know the same thing..ive been studying from the fsc books because i thought it was going to be fsc based...the MCAT book i got is all fsc based so i've been studying from that...now that i have less than a month to prepare i really need to know if i'm doing the right material...and another question for the physics and chem parts do they ask you to solve problems or is it conceptual? like they just ask about facts? please respond asap! thanks


----------



## coolblue_one

it is all fsc based and as u r not allowed to use calculators the only numericals you get are simple and easy


----------



## Sheri88

hey coolblueone..which test did you take? did you take the CMH one in a previous year or the govt exam?


----------



## Fareeha

cmh is 40 percent entry test n 40 percent mcat 10 percent olvels or matric n 10 percent interview
u have to also submit the uhs test copy to them
more over the test is fsc based


----------



## coolblue_one

Sheri88 said:


> hey coolblueone..which test did you take? did you take the CMH one in a previous year or the govt exam?


i had given only the gov tes and the lmdc test last yr but a close friend had given the cmh test and got thru and is on the overseas seat


----------



## MastahRiz

All CMH threads have now been merged into one.


----------



## Fareeha

i had to give u all onformation abt cmh test i dnt know u know or not i dint knew tht before so thought to share
the cmh test comprises of 110 questions n each correct ans for 10 marks, no negative marking
and in interview u dnt need to remeber the bio things the questions wd be general knowldge n of current affair


----------



## < sara >

coolblue_one said:


> i think ill be there too if shifa college of med kicks me out


atlest you have somewhere to go (inshAllah).. im so scared + worried #sad


----------



## so_soon

whose first choice is cmh? just curious.


----------



## Fareeha

MINE i desperately want to go in cmh


----------



## Sheri88

does anyone know anything about the registration deadline for the test being held by UHS on Oct 26th for the overseas and foreign students?? i know we have to take that in addition to the one CMH is administering...but the uhs website has no info about it and none of their phone numbers work....


----------



## chickoos

it works ...but they r too lazy to pick up


----------



## < sara >

cmh is my first choice too... i so hope i get in.. inshAllah inshAllah inshAllah...


----------



## Fareeha

hws the prep sara


----------



## < sara >

fareeehaa how did da test go... dude.. it was so crowded.. did all of lahore try for this test or wat.. *scared*


----------



## so_soon

yay it was more a level based! and the good news is that they didnt let anyone even think of cheating. but the bad news is that youre right sara, there were SO many people. i dont know whats going to happen now.


----------



## Wardah

I desperately want to get into Cmh. I took the test too. A girl who had done A levelz, was next to me n she said it was totally A level based. I was ready fr it but English? Everybody told me that mostly itz quite easy . But i found it the toughest am?ngst otherz. They should have told about this in their sample paper jzt like wat nust did. Still the test went good Alhamdulillah. =)


----------



## Fareeha

yah my test went good it was a real mcat


----------



## < sara >

i thought sme of the questions were like the sat 2s.... and yeah the test was good... it was harder then FMH... definitly..


----------



## Savage

it was easier thn FMH.


----------



## Fareeha

noo harder than that fatima wsa rata based just


----------



## Savage

CMH was more a level based so i found tht easier thn FMH. Well thts my opinion!!!
Tmrw result so gud luck ppl... 

FMH isnt tht good. i personally prefer CMH, LmDc over it


----------



## so_soon

i heard the cmh shortlist is coming out today. anyone know anything about it?


----------



## < sara >

i heard the results will b on the website at 6 today..


----------



## Savage

result r on. check . 
i didnt get it


----------



## < sara >

when i enter my access code..da screen doesnt do enthing.. wat to do :S


----------



## Fareeha

how to know we r in or not?


----------



## Savage

when u open ur result!!
If under the details; its written tht ur interview is on ---- date then it means ur shortlisted


----------



## < sara >

hey savage... 

i dunt know wats wrong here.. but my result doesnt show.. when i click "search" it just refreshes to the same screen... wat do u think i shud do?call em tmrw morning?


----------



## chickoos

o yes u shud call them....


----------



## Savage

sara pm me ur access code ill check


----------



## < sara >

ok.. i msgd u savage.. let mw know if u can get thru... *so annoying i sware.. i spent sooo much time checking.. and rechecking...* 

did u guys get in? wat bout u chickoos?


----------



## chickoos

i didnt applied ....... but still worried abt admission in MBBS


----------



## rassan

Hi well im an A Level student. Don say that the test was A level based believe me it was not even near it. The bio portion was all Fsc chem portion was fsc and the phy portion had 2 or 3 conceptual questions thats it the rest was fsc . So the test was not A Level based A Level question are much harder. Anyhow it was better then Fmh . I did the fsc wala course and got into cmh i was an open merit candidate. But im concerned what do they ask in the interview and how do they make up the final merit list + they took 50% test score though on their site its 40%. I've applied for bds so what are my chances of making into it. And do they prefer army or civilians or neither?

my fsc equivalency is 895 and metric is 743/900. Do i stand a chance for bds. Other than that i have done internship at FMH and did the basic life support cpr training at fmh too and im also applying to shaukat khanum for voluntry work will all this give me an edge above the rest if i tell them all this in the interview?


----------



## Sheri88

hey guys...did most of you apply to cmh on the overseas seat or foreign seat...i just want to know how tough the competition is amongst the foreigners...


----------



## Fareeha

am nt selected my merit number is 430


----------



## maira

rassan said:


> my fsc equivalency is 895 and metric is 743/900. Do i stand a chance for bds. Other than that i have done internship at FMH and did the basic life support cpr training at fmh too and im also applying to shaukat khanum for voluntry work will all this give me an edge above the rest if i tell them all this in the interview?


 


whats ur merit no??if its in first 200s u stand a chance p.s wht category did u apply for overseas or pak??


----------



## rassan

my merit no is not good thats why im worried and its not in 200 but considering the fact that i want to do bds i should stand a chance as to how many out of the 300 would want to do bds. No i applied as a pakistani student. All the people whom i met there applying for bds had like bw 750 to 820 marks so i should stand a chance im so worried.


----------



## rassan

hey maira did you make it to cmh selection list? U done A level or Fsc?

any dental/med student out there please help me is it very difficult for me to get into cmh for bds?


----------



## maira

yes i did had my interview yesterday n iv done alvl


----------



## chickoos

how u did in the interview......


----------



## < sara >

hey... i got shortlisted for the overseas.... but lotsa competition.. i gav my interview today... nothign to worry about.. they just askd wat my dad does.. his salary.. wat i lyk to do and if i wanna do bds insted of mbbs... 

they make u waiiit a lot..... 

all of u.. plzzzz do pray for me...


----------



## chickoos

wht u said sara ...BDS or MBBS ?????.....take my advice i dun think doing BDS is good....most of the candidates got admission in skools bec of BDS as there is merely a number of students doing BDS....so the colleges want to make money out of the BDS seats so they r asking every1 abt BDS......if u r taking MBBS theres no link between MBBS and BDS ....then why r they asking to students who r applying to MBBS, describes the full matter....
and sara wht is ur equivalence ...mine is 825 after 10 % marks drop......i still didnt get admission .....really a tough job still.....wht is the fees in cmh for overseas...


----------



## maira

my interview went fine aswell they just asked general Q.s...
RASSAN i really wish u get through but do keep a backup plan coz bds has only 30seats (for pakistani catagory)and as the test was scheduled after mcat most of the candidates tht applied are interested.
does anyone know when is the list coming up?


----------



## rassan

a friend of mine had her interview today and they asked her preference she said mbbs and then they said that she had no chance then she said that she won't mind doing bds and tomorrow there is another test for all those wanting to do bds the aptitude test and i'll be taking it after my interview can't believe it man. I mean what the hell was the admission test for?? Im so worried. I guess there are 35-40 pakistani seats the bds mbbs ratio for foreign and overseas seats its 1:2 i guess not sure though. i forgot they have a qouta for the army which is not mentioned in their prospectus so the open merit seats could be 30 for bds and for mbbs could be 60. correct me if wrong.


----------



## maira

u sure rassan they have a quota for army ppl:S then y didnt they mention it in the prospectus:S...and yes this aptitude test has no point bt iv heard the dean of dentistry department is insisting on having it.when is the list coming up?anyone had a lmdc interview?how did it go?


----------



## Fareeha

i had a conversation with few students at cmh n smdc they said for girls bds is good but i wana do mbbs


----------



## maira

whts smdc? and can anyone confirm this army quota thinge please?


----------



## rassan

sorry for such a late reply well there are ten seats reserved for the army i asked cmh ka librarian he said k army ka qouta hai. I've heard that a friend of mine got on the army seat still you should call them and verify the authenticity. The selection list for mbbs has been uploaded for all catagories. For bds it has not yet been. Hope you get thru maira. The Skill Test was no big deal. You had to make a sculpture out of an ordinary soap bar. The Dentistry Dean also interviewed all the bds students himself . He wanted the skill test to differentiate between those who have an inborn talent and those who'll acquire it thru practise and it discriminated very well.

smdc is shariff medical and dental college


----------



## maira

hey thnx for the info i gt into cmh for mbbs all thnx to Allah


----------



## rassan

well you're welcome and congrates! i read your name on the list pray for me now.

change your status now


----------



## < sara >

hey guys.. where is the list?


----------



## blindfury86

omg the campus looks soooooo hot. I should have applied here. What's the fee for PTAP students?


----------



## chickoos

what is a PTAP seat....


----------



## so_soon

i thought ptap seats are for government colleges only? as far as i know there are only local/overseas/foreign seats in private colleges.


----------



## blindfury86

so_soon said:


> i thought ptap seats are for government colleges only? as far as i know there are only local/overseas/foreign seats in private colleges.


ooo i didnt know cmh was private. oh well. thanks.


----------



## Imy_Coke

Dude, fury , ur the 1 who told me there arent any more PTAP, that was like a year ago dude, WTH


----------



## blindfury86

Imy_Coke said:


> Dude, fury , ur the 1 who told me there arent any more PTAP, that was like a year ago dude, WTH


fool if we transferred the PTAP thing would still apply to us


----------



## billamark

*Important Announcement for Entry Test * 
 *Venue of Entry Test*: Punjab University Examination Halls, University of the Punjab, Quaid-e-Azam Campus (New Campus), Wahdat Road, Lahore.
 All candidates must bring their Admit Cards, which will be verified, at the time of entering the examination hall premises. *Candidates without Admit Card will not be allowed to enter the examination hall premises*. 
 Candidates who have not been issued Admit Card, can collect it from the Admit Card Counter at the Entrance Gate of the Examination Halls, on October 12, 2008, before the start of Entry Test.
 All candidates appearing in Entry Test on October 12, 2008, should bring *two black ball-point pens*.
 Candidates must reach well before start of examination (preferably one hour before the starting time of the test), for verification and security clearance.
 Cellular phones, calculators, handbags, clipboards, edible items, beverages or drinking water bottles, etc. are not allowed. No arrangement for temporary deposit/safe-custody of such items and other personal belongings is available.
 No vehicle is allowed to be parked within the parking area of examination halls, except invigilating and administrative staff. 
 Soft drinks/ mineral water and snacks will be available on payment at the Tuck Shop in the Waiting Area. 
 Seating arrangement will be displayed at the Entrance Gate of the Examination Halls. Please note your specified hall according to your roll number. When you reach your specified hall, Invigilating Staff will guide you to find your specified seat. Each seat has been labeled with roll number and photograph of candidate. 

[*] *There are 100 multiple choice questions (MCQs) in Entry Test*
[*] *Entry Test comprises four sections*
 Section 1: Biology (Question 1-25)
 Section 2: Chemistry (Question 26-50)
 Section 3: Physics (Question 51-75)
 Section 4: English (Question 76-100)
 
 







​ 







​ 







​


----------



## < sara >

guuuyyss.. i got a call from CMH.. they said they selected me for BDS.. I am son confused about what to do now... because i am on the FMH waiting list for MBBS... and also on University of Lahores for MBBS... :s what should i do?


----------



## maira

congrats sara ....ill suggest go for either cmh or fmh.dont consider uol..call fmh or go dre n ask them what are ur chances and if they say u have gud chances then go for the degree programme u like.


----------



## chickoos

i m too in the waiting list in uol......and what is wrong going to UOL......my friend is in UOL for engineering and he said that its very good......


----------



## maira

well nthng wrong wth uol its just tht they sell dere seats like lmdc and have a bad name coz of tht...cmh n fmh hav a comparitively fair system!


----------



## Fareeha

sara you applied for over seas ?


----------



## < sara >

Yep... I talked to the people at UOL and they said i have really good chances of getting a foreign seat.. and i will know soon.. so i am just waiting for that.. otherwise BDS...
Oh Fareeha.. did you get in anywhere?


----------



## jeerablades

Hello people i also got a call from cmh in bds, but ive also got calls from IIDC, i have got stuck in what to chose, but when i ask some seniorz they say to opt for IIDC as IIDC is already solidly established and has 3 bathches passed and a good repute, but cant say anything about CMH as they have they will start first bathch of BDS,,

whats ur suggestion?


----------



## jeerablades

and by the way im not intersted in mbbs, as i chose bds every where..


----------



## chickoos

me too for uol they told me also i have very good chances to get into a foreign seat....i have also applied in SMDC ......what about you sara and fareeha did you also applied in SMDC......if you guys get chosen for both UOL and SMDC what would you prefer more........


----------



## < sara >

i would prefer UOl!!! DEFINITely


----------



## Fareeha

i did not applied to uol as i know about that college very well in smdc i did apply


----------



## unreplaceabl

HI 
so i recently made this profile,... i looked around the forums and,
this is pretty cool =]


after going through different threads i have these questions!
btw, i would apply as a foreinger from the USA to c m h 

*What is the requirement of science classes? I know it is BIO, CHEM, PHYSICS... but in detail, like do they have to be in BOTH your 11th and 12 grade years?.. so like in total do u need 6 sciences including 2 yrs each in bio, chem, phys,..... !?... What if you took BIO in 10 grade, and only have 1 year of each class.... then are u hopeless?
* what if u have 1 year in each chem, bio, and physics in your 11 and 12 grade years
*Do they equivilence ppl consider if you have taken other science classes such as microbiology, physiology, physcology.. or no?
*Is there still no entery test for foreingers?
*Whats the SAT I or SAT II score that should be good enough to get in
*I heard the competition is tough for foreigners, HOW TOUGH? i mean i want to get a general idea of how many ppl that apply actually get admitted?!

Yup, so by now you guys must have an idea that im like pretty clueless, bt i actually learned alot... surfing this website for like 5 hours straight.

More Questions!
some of the foreigners that got in C M H who went to high school.. can you please tellme when the deduce ur grade, (i understand it has a dramatic impact) but does it become very close to impossible to seek admission?.. or even compete with some of the other foreignrs who are only getting 10% deduced??... sumbody who got in , or didnt... can you plz give me an example of how ur transcript in high school was...??!

THE EQUIVLNCE portion... that is only based off your TRANSCRIPT rite, or no?

And also, Who looks at the SAT scores...? the MED school ur applying too, or the i b c c people?


----------



## missakhwand

unreplaceabl said:


> HI
> 
> 
> And also, Who looks at the SAT scores...? the MED school ur applying too, or the i b c c people?


IBCC does not require your SAT scores...it is the medical school which you are applying to which wants them...


----------



## Leena

when are the classes starting


----------



## dubya0

what is CMH


----------



## missakhwand

dubya0 said:


> what is CMH


CMH stands for Combined Military Hospital it is a private medical college located in Lahore


----------



## dubya0

if i am coming from the USA and will graduate high school this june what should my IBCC equivalence be, and will i have to be in the military if i join this college. I am a Pakistani Citizen but i am studying in the USA.


----------



## MastahRiz

the minimum is 660, don't know what the college considers competitive here.


----------



## missakhwand

according to what i know CMH is a private institution and you do not have to serve the army or anything like that after u graduate.


----------



## ninja

hi i am an overseas candidate and cmh has called me for interview can anyone help me about what sort of question they ask in interview


----------



## eagerdoc

i too want to know about the questions they ask


----------



## mah.n

hi i wana ask a question.is this an army medical college or a civilian? kindly reply me


----------



## tauhid

it is a private institution. the student body is all civilian, and the administration is run by the army. the faculty for the first 3 years is civilian, but for the last 2 years, the faculty is comprised of army doctors working at cmh lahore.


----------



## jeerablades

How will you compare it with army medical college in rawalpindi? which one should one go?


----------



## mah.n

thanku tauhid.you mean that the doctors who pass their mbbs degree from cmh lahore medical college can get job in cmh lahore if they are elligeble?are the doctors considered to armians or civilian doctors? coz as you told that faculity for first three years is civilian and the faculity for next two years is composed of army and mbbs is a five year programme so the doctors who get job in cmh lahore after completing their mbbs degree cosidered to be army doctors or civilian doctors? 
well jeerablades im not from punjab im from province khaibar pakhtunkhwa(nwfp) i have not any information about this college therefore im asking. and as you know that cmh means combined military hospital and i think that doctors in cmh should be army doctors therefore i got confused in this matter so im asking. thanku


----------



## raphia

what is the difference between getting in as a 'pakistan-overseas' or as a foreign student?
and also, ive heard that there are troubles getting your residency done, if you come from a private college, so is there really anything such?


----------



## fattoo

hey have got 967 marks in my Fsc ...do i stand a chance of getting in to cmh lahore???


----------



## Fareeha

raphia said:


> what is the difference between getting in as a 'pakistan-overseas' or as a foreign student?
> and also, ive heard that there are troubles getting your residency done, if you come from a private college, so is there really anything such?


forign is you are born and living outside, pakistani overseas is you are born in pakistan and living out



fattoo said:


> hey have got 967 marks in my Fsc ...do i stand a chance of getting in to cmh lahore???


yes you can get there if you do good in their test also


----------



## Catalyst13

Interview List is posted on their website


----------



## PontiacGTO97

So ok,
im new here too and just joined for the CMH interview thing.
i got a merit higher than 130 and my interview is on tuesday.
im not sure what is expected of me. someone i know had a lower merit but did better in the test and is already in. that doesnt seem to make any sense.
could anyone please guide me about the interview?? 
Do i stand a chance at all? the open merit seats will be around 70 and im kinda not falling into the top 70 merit numbers so what do you think?

and i have no idea how to give my sheikh zayed test tommorow. im an alevel student and i dont know any fsc at all and God knows how i pass their test.
Perhaps if somebody replies real soon then i cud have some guidance about what to expect in the sheikh zayed entry test.

PLEASE PLEASE someone help me.


----------



## dr. jawad

PontiacGTO97 said:


> I have no idea how to give my sheikh zayed test tommorow. im an alevel student and i dont know any fsc at all and God knows how i pass their test.
> Perhaps if somebody replies real soon then i cud have some guidance about what to expect in the sheikh zayed entry test.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE someone help me.


Did u give sheikh zayed test?


----------



## PontiacGTO97

yea i did...it was way easier than any entry test so far.
but if i get into sheikh zayed, should i join CMH or sheikh zayed?
ive heard sheikh zayed hostels r really bad.......any suggestions??

and you know...i havent had any help here at all...ive got one day to figure out what's expected of me at the CMH interview...
guess im on my own


----------



## dr. jawad

You are right, hostels of sheikh zayed are really very bad and i heard about its future concerns and court problems. and it might be a risk of your future and money as well.
On the other hand, CMH is an experienced institution ,nice hostel facilities and have very qualified staff.
you should prefer CMH.


----------



## Clueless_312

PontiacGTO97 said:


> and you know...i havent had any help here at all...ive got one day to figure out what's expected of me at the CMH interview...
> guess im on my own


hey
i gave the interview on the 24th (i was fifth on the merit list),and it wasnt much of an interview at all.Hardly took 5 minutes. They will call u according to ur merit into this room where there are these 3 grumpy-looking guys sitting around with ur papers.(one of them is the principal i think).They ask u ur aggregate on the uhs test (for the pmc colleges) and then tell u if u have a chance there.(if ur aggregate is more than 80 % then u do) if u do they tell u to go study there and dont waste money (i have an 83% and thts what they told me) Well then they'll ask u if u wanna do mbbs or bds, then one of them asks for ur transcripts and looks at them.Anyway thts what happened with me.

They told me i was selected and gave me a lil yellow note that said selected. (how lame).Then they told me to submit the dues till tuesday and said they would deduct 75 000 and return the rest if i decided to go into a college in the public sector.hmmmm, thts all i guess. btw they wont ask anything about "ur motivation to be a doctor" as they say in the prospectus.(such lies)

If u are within the first 150 then u do have a fair chance as many kids leave and all, but after tht ull probably have to wait for the second list.Well goodluck! hope u make it!

oh btw i also gave the sheikh zayed entry test, is cmh really better? ive heard ppl say it skzmdc has a better "clinical' side (whatever that means)

cheers


----------



## PontiacGTO97

er.....ok..i guess i'll go to CMH if they'll take me....as for the UHS aggregate thing, i had no idea i was supposed to get that done already...sheesh...
anyway congratulations Clueless_312....and thanks everybody for the advice 

ah...yea i just realized that clueless_312 just meant the uhs marks...
oops..way to let my ignorance show...


----------



## usman1231

Any chances og getting into CMH with a merit no. of 126


----------



## qaisar1214

I am on 140 no. at cmh and i have the same question as usman 1231


----------



## Clueless_312

usman1231 said:


> Any chances og getting into CMH with a merit no. of 126





qaisar1214 said:


> i m on 140 no. at cmh and i hav the same question as usman 1231????


It depends on whether u guys want to do mbbs or bds.u have a greater chance with bds but as far as i know they were taking students as far 150 on the merit list last year but that was only in the second list which comes out in January or Feb.You may have a fair chance. #yesGood Luck


----------



## qaisar1214

Lists 2009 Seclection MBBS local Second Merit List etc? Lahore http://cmhlahore.edu.pk

according to this now it becomes complicated.
this means 25 candidates dropped last year or for this year may be 30...it will go as far as 110.


----------



## usman1231

qaisar1214 said:


> Lists 2009 Seclection MBBS local Second Merit List etc* Lahore http://cmhlahore.edu.pk
> 
> according to this now it becomes complicated.
> this means 25 candidates dropped last year or for this year may be 30...it will go as far as 110.


Can someone from CMH confirm , that what was the last merit no. for 2009 and 2008


----------



## mhi

Lists 2009 Seclection MBBS local Fourth Selecdtion List etc? Lahore http://cmhlahore.edu.pk

The last year's merit dropped to 126,as per the fourth list
I am very anxious too, my merit number is 123


----------



## Clueless_312

I am not really sure but a friend of mine was around 151 last year and she said she got a call in Feburary.Anyway I'd give you my seat as ill probably not join.#grin Well cmh isnt that cool really, go to sheikh zayed; its much better.
cheers


----------



## usman1231

Clueless_312 said:


> I am not really sure but a friend of mine was around 151 last year and she said she got a call in Feburary.Anyway I'd give you my seat as ill probably not join.#grin Well cmh isnt that cool really, go to sheikh zayed; its much better.
> cheers


What's cool about shiekh zayed ?


----------



## mubashir888

usman1231 said:


> What's cool about shiekh zayed ?


whats cool about CMH?#rofl


----------



## usman1231

mubashir888 said:


> whats cool about CMH?#rofl


None of your ****** businesss


----------



## mubashir888

usman1231 said:


> None of your ****** businesss


I just asked a question,like you asked from that guy#eek .


----------



## Clueless_312

usman1231 said:


> What's cool about shiekh zayed ?


 well firstly it falls under the public sector and is not private like cmh, tht will make a hellva difference in coming years as ive heard that they r probably gonna change the fee structure and all and make it like the other pmc colleges. then as u know sheikh zayed is a top notch hospital and much bettr than even mayo and jinnah hospitals. comparing it with cmh i guess the best thing is tht thr will be no army dudes to torture the hell out of you, cmh is so rigid, srsly like a reformatory..they dont let ppl have a lyfe, anyway thts what my frndz studying thr tell me
but ofcourse thts only my opinion and u can study whr ever u want..so chill


oh and btw im no guy..lol


----------



## qaisar1214

now how can you compare fumc with cmh and sheikh zayed.

i think fumc is much more cooler than cmh and sheikh zayad..isn't it.


----------



## Clueless_312

qaisar1214 said:


> i think fumc is much more cooler than cmh and sheikh zayad..isn't it.


 foundation university? im not really sure how it compares to cmh or skzmdc,(especially in terms of coolness) frankly i dont know much abt it, maybe smone else could help you.


----------



## 4003

usman1231 said:


> None of your ****** businesss


Dude calm down...the forum is meant for a discussion... so yes, it is our business.


----------



## qaisar1214

commencement of classes for fumc.
any idea!


----------



## shakeelyousaf

qaisar1214 said:


> commencement of classes for fumc.
> any idea!


3rd jan


----------



## raidermary

I have a merit number of 216 in bds.... do u thik i have a chance?


----------



## hope32

so after reading this thread, my question is: Is the entrance exam for CMH different than the one for UHS (i mean like their instructions are different, one has negative marking and the other doesnt). and wat is the difference between mcat and entrance exam, cause i thought that the mcat was the entrance exam, apparently u have to give both for cmh, and is the sat scores optinal or must for cmh
thnx


----------



## Rabia786

yes, the entrance exam for cmh is different but u have to give mcat(uhs test) to qualify for cmh test. u need to have 60% and above for cmh in the uhs test.
SAT score is only for those candidates applying as foreign national or pakistani nationals living abroad. otherwise its not needed.


----------



## hope32

thnx for the reply, one more ques, 
since ill be applying as an oversees pakistani, do i have to give sat1 or sat2. and do u recommend i study from a level books(thats wat im studying right now) or from fsc, for both uhs and cmh test.


----------



## Rabia786

for overseas you should go for sat 2. i think its a bit easier. u know where to prepare from. barrons, kaplan and princeton review. do the sample tests and u'll get a very good score IA. because cmh is a mix of a level and fsc but MAJOR part is fsc and they are direct questions. no calculations stuff. like if u remember it u'll get it right otherwise even a guess can be wrong but they dont have negative marking so u can try ur luck. and for the uhs test it depends whether u have done A levels or fsc. A levels students will give test from the A level syllabus and fsc people will have fsc test but let me remind you A level test has 40 percent fsc in it. so you have to have good grip of both. theres negative marking so if u dont know the answer to a question and cant make a good guess its better to leave it.
i hope it helps you


----------



## Clueless_312

Rabia786 said:


> and for the uhs test it depends whether u have done A levels or fsc. A levels students will give test from the A level syllabus and fsc people will have fsc test but let me remind you A level test has 40 percent fsc in it. so you have to have good grip of both. theres negative marking so if u dont know the answer to a question and cant make a good guess its better to leave it.
> i hope it helps you


they changed all that, now there is one test.check out the uhs website
oh and take a look at the sample test...esp the new section they added..aptitude? it has the weirdest questions..#confusedi just hope they stick to this now


----------



## Rabia786

i am done with the tests. i gave A level test. there are two. non fsc and fsc.


----------



## sawa_1199

hai guys when will cmh startttttt the 2010 batch


----------



## lambaman

AOA

Can anyone tell what was last years merit for MBBS admission in CMH?

Thanks


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

iv got my intervw at cmh 2moro........any tips???????


----------



## lambaman

Nothing to worry about, its just a formality.


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

lambaman said:


> Nothing to worry about, its just a formality.


i dnt have the original documents.......sharif has them........


----------



## lambaman

Just tell them that you will submit them later. DONT worry.


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

got it.........


----------



## hope32

did sharif return the money


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

hope32 said:


> did sharif return the money


they say they will widin 15-20 days......


----------



## soul

well hats off to SHALAMAR MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE .They refunded me my money within one day.Its staff and faculty was so co-operative.Sweetness and co opeartion ends at its principle seriously ....


----------



## sehar sheikh

soul said:


> well hats off to SHALAMAR MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE .They refunded me my money within one day.Its staff and faculty was so co-operative.Sweetness and co opeartion ends at its principle seriously ....


hey! you also aren't going to shalamar now?
now where you are going?
and now i am going to sheikh zayed


----------



## masterh

soul said:


> well hats off to SHALAMAR MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE .They refunded me my money within one day.Its staff and faculty was so co-operative.Sweetness and co opeartion ends at its principle seriously ....


Soul, shalamar is the only medical college in Pakistan, who are not money mongers..

I know, you'll surely regret leaving it.. I am so damn sure


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

How is life at cmh lahore??studies and the enviroment????


----------



## Fatima Hassan

aoa. does anyone have idea about how much clinical exposure the students get in cmh hosptial? is it comparable to to the exposure given in govt hospitals. thx


----------



## Ghani1992

not comparable. students in government medical colleges get way more exposure than students at CMH.


----------



## MOAH

anyone international students attending CMH now on Medstudentz


----------



## saqisgd

all are great


----------



## Mano_k11

Hey tauhid..you did fsc or alevels?


----------



## robotsyntex

why you guys want to come to pak by leaving better education system?


----------



## sami987

tauhid i want to ask you some questions about cmh..as you have been studying there...can you tell me about the faculty there and student exposure to patients during housejob because i have heard that students don't get much exposure because of army people there i mean the army patients don't allow students to touch themi was keen for cmh lahore as i found it the best among private but heard above mentioned thing and please kindly tell me more about your life in cmh..thnx


----------



## medcrazy

i hv an aggregate of 77. cn i get in cmh? need help on its entry test pattern


----------



## Ilovemed

I wanna get admission in cmh college for bds I have an aggregate of 73%. Do you think I can get admission in the college?
because I heard there merit for bds closed at 79


----------



## DoctorPink

Hi y'all. I intend to apply to CMH this year. Im from karachi and have a sindh domicile. I need the procedure for it's application and tests. 
Than you for your time


----------



## faiza_33

how did you study for your sat 2 ?? im freaking out


----------



## penguin

Be calm, be confident and be yourself. SAT 2 is easy just give the books a good read and you can easily manage a pretty good score. 
Two good reads are pretty much enough if you are good with the sciences at school. and do the questions at the end of chapters. Hope this brief one helps


----------



## fatima1529

What's the difference between an Overseas Pakistani student and a foreign student? And how does one qualify as a foreign student?


----------



## penguin

I don't think they are considering Overseas Pakistani students anymore. It's just the local and foreign students. to qualify as one you can meet one or both of the following criteria mentioned at the cmh website. 
The term Foreign means:-
• Foreign national and Pakistani having dual nationality/resident status. Or 
• Pakistani national student who has passed an examination equivalent to intermediate levelof Pakistan from a foreign university or examination body or foreign education system.

Hope that will help



fatima1529 said:


> What's the difference between an Overseas Pakistani student and a foreign student? And how does one qualify as a foreign student?


----------

